
$27M fund wants artificial intelligence with a conscience - miraj
http://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2017/01/27m-fund-wants-artificial-intelligence-conscience/134474/
======
miraj
Knight Foundation announcement:

[http://www.knightfoundation.org/press/releases/knight-
founda...](http://www.knightfoundation.org/press/releases/knight-foundation-
omidyar-network-and-linkedin-founder-reid-hoffman-create-27-million-fund-to-
research-artificial-intelligence-for-the-public-interest)

